# Giro d'Italia Televised?



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was looking at the television schedule versus has for the cycling season but didnt see the Giro d'Italia. 

Is it televised in the US?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

If not on Versus you can see it on cycling.tv


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Versus will probably do what they did last year, which is to show one or two hour weekly recaps on the weekend. It's not worth your time.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

If Lance declares that he intends to go for the win I bet the coverage improves, as viewership will with LA in the field. The ToC got good coverage. I was so glad to see the throngs of US cycling fans.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think vs is looking at inking a daily coverage package. not to the extent of ToC or TdF unfortunately. probably gets in the way of other contracts they have out there with rodeo or something.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

From what I have heard Versus did not get the rights and will not be showing any of it....in fact it is possible that the only place to see it will be Cycling.tv as I head that NBC did not get the rights either.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

> The ToC got good coverage.


If you are talking about vs then there is no way I could call that good coverage. Almost nothing for day 2 and 3 and then skip the second uphill in the last stage.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

if you can live without english commentary, RAI provides daily Giro coverage on DISH network-(ch 600)- cost is about $12 additional for the month
in the fall, I pick up DISH's latino package for approx the same to receive TVEI's Vuelta coverage.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

gh1 said:


> If you are talking about vs then there is no way I could call that good coverage. Almost nothing for day 2 and 3 and then skip the second uphill in the last stage.


But, I'd take a few days of Giro coverage by VS instead of nothing at all, which is what we're currently facing, unless we get some news soon about the NBC/Universal negotiations. Actually, that may not matter either, because the coverage map for Universal is very weak and most of us do not get it.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

If armstrong wins an untelevised Giro, it will be the greats crime in sports tv.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Online with Eurosport, David Harmon and Sean Kelly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sure it will be on Cycling.tv, I am even more confident that trying to watch it on cycling.tv will be the most frustrating thing I've done since I tried to watch MSR on there last season.

Here's hoping for some sort of coverage via the tv or online video in english, its my favorite GT to watch by far. Not to mention this is one of the best GT fields in quite some time.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

caterham said:


> if you can live without english commentary, RAI provides daily Giro coverage on DISH network-(ch 600)- cost is about $12 additional for the month
> in the fall, I pick up DISH's latino package for approx the same to receive TVEI's Vuelta coverage.


RAI's exclusive rights to the Giro expired at the end of 2008. RCS expressed that they were keen for wider broadcast than what RAI could offer and were keen to include an English speaking network in any future tv rights negotiations. The Armstrong factor should help this somewhat and hopefully mean that a lot of country's get to see more of this year's Giro than just brief news segments.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> But, I'd take a few days of Giro coverage by VS instead of nothing at all, which is what we're currently facing, unless we get some news soon about the NBC/Universal negotiations. Actually, that may not matter either, because the coverage map for Universal is very weak and most of us do not get it.



Well sure. I just wouldnt call the coverage good thats all. Everything is better than the wide world of sports days where I got to see about 15 minutes of actual racing and find out how Lemond was doing.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I am sure it will be on Cycling.tv, I am even more confident that trying to watch it on cycling.tv will be the most frustrating thing I've done since I tried to watch MSR on there last season.
> 
> Here's hoping for some sort of coverage via the tv or online video in english, its my favorite GT to watch by far. Not to mention this is one of the best GT fields in quite some time.


I am not familiar with Cycling.tv, but have heard nothing but terrible things.

I will seriously miss being able to dvr it and watch it on the big screen at any time.


----------



## king of Norway (Jan 10, 2002)

shouldn't also be on/through cyclingfans via at least a justin tv link...it may not be in english but didn't this site have it last year...or am i losing my mind?


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll be there. at least for the team time trial in Venice. It's only 40 minutes away from my house. Ironically, I'm heading back to the states the rest of the race for a wedding and to see family. oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

serfur1 said:


> I'll be there. at least for the team time trial in Venice. It's only 40 minutes away from my house. Ironically, I'm heading back to the states the rest of the race for a wedding and to see family. oh well, there is always next year.


What that is pretty darn selfish of the bride and groom not to think of you and the Tour. I'd position harder than the french doing drug testing.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

*How about on Directv ?*

Anyone know if the Giro will be televised on Directv, it looks like they offer some Italian programming..... as far as I can tell it consists on SKY TG24, GOLTV, and the Fox Soccer Channel.

edit: Sky TG24 was dropped on Dec 7th 2008 according to wikipedia

Nevermind, I just called and they have NOTHING according to the rep.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

cycling.tv has made some changes, I've had no problems this week watching the Paris Nice race. Even on the higher resolution, there was no choppy interrupted moments like last year. Unfortunately that's the best we can hope for in the US.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

Im considering cycling tv....but Im afraid.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

does cycling tv have english commentary?

Can I watch it at anytime or do I have to watch it live?


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

yes its english and you can watch replays. Watching it live requires me to get up early being on west coast time. Magnus Backstedt was one of the commentators for the Paris Nice race. They do a good job.


----------



## Stasera (Mar 6, 2006)

*cycling.tv probably won't show the Giro this year*



funktekk said:


> does cycling tv have english commentary?
> 
> Can I watch it at anytime or do I have to watch it live?


I know the cycling.tv schedule lists the Giro, but it also listed Tirreno-Adriatico up until the day of the race, when subscribers (like me) got a last minute email saying that the race would not be shown. 

Tirreno-Adriatico, like the Giro and Milan-San Remo, is an RCS race, and Versus has already announced that they won't be showing any of the RCS races because the asking price for the broadcast rights was too high. Last year, cycing.tv showed the Giro in partnership with Versus, and if Versus isn't going to pay for the rights to the Giro, it's a pretty good bet that the notoriously cheapskate cycling.tv won't pay for them.

Cycling.tv will be perfectly happy to take your $100 for the Gold North America package that supposedly includes the Giro, and they won't give you a refund if they don't show the race, any more than they offered a refund for not showing Tirreno-Adriatico, or for the many races they promised last year and failed to deliver.

Personally, I won't be renewing my cycling.tv subscription this year after three seasons of putting up with their dishonesty and incompetence, and my advice is not to pay them for the Giro until the day the race starts, because they're likely to make a last-minute announcement that they won't be showing it.


----------



## Lunger1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Serfur1,
Are you stationed at Aviano or Vicenza?
Lunger


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Vicenza. not "stationed" I'm a Navy civil service project engineer, I am building the new hospital/clinic.

I'll be in San Remo tomorrow.


----------

